# Germany in May



## KevJan (Jul 7, 2010)

We have confirmation for May 14-21, 2011 at Mondi-Holiday Oberstaufen. After doing a preliminary flight search I've decided that we should fly into either Munich or Zurich and then go by rail. Maybe fly into one and then out the other? Anyway, we want to explore the area rather than just relax at the resort. Never been anywhere close and want to see and do as much as possible. Any suggestions on what to see and do? What do you think about the trains, are they hard to figure out? Would a rental car be better? We rented a car in Ireland a few years ago and felt pretty comfortable after the first day. We would like to visit in Germany, Switzerland, and Austria. Would Italy be pushing for too much? We only speak English and a little Spanish, will we have problems reading road signs, railroad and airport signs? I am really excited but starting to feel a bit anxious and it's not until almost a year away!


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 7, 2010)

That is a beautiful resort in a beautiful part of Germany.  That was one of the first European timeshares I ever traded into, back when they were still spending good ole' Deutschmarks. I would definitely get a car.  Driving will be easy at that time of year.  I have usually found www.economycarrentals.com has the best prices in Europe these days. You could fly into either Zurich or Munich (both great airports), but I would fly into and out of the same one to avoid car dropoff fees.


----------



## tiel (Jul 7, 2010)

You've picked a great time of year to go to those countries. Usually the temps are nice and the flowers are blooming!  It should be beautiful!  We haven't been to Europe for many years now, but I would stick to trying to see just the three countries you mentioned.  Trying to hit Italy would be too much IMO.

In Germany, besides touring Munich, I would suggest Oberamergau, Neu Schwanstein, Rottenburg (incredible walled city), and/or Berchtesgaden.  In Switzerland, there's Lucerne, the area around Lake Thun, and/or Grindelwald (wonderful "ski" town, very scenic, good sightseeing).  Withe regard to Austria, we enjoyed Saltzburg the most.

When we toured Europe, we always relied on the Michelin green guidebooks.  They are available at Amazon.

Hope you have a wonderful time!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 7, 2010)

May is great time of year in a wonderful part of the world. Could be cool in the high country. Some 40odd years ago, I was in the US Army stationed near Ulm, about an hour N. of there. I fell in love with Bavaria, Austria, and vicinity. I was accepted to ski patrol at Garmisch, not far away. You could make it to N. Italy, but it would be (IMO) a too long day trip. Best to concentrate on Bavaria. There's plenty there without venturing further.

As for driving, the German roads are well marked. The signs are international- the same all over Europe. Go to your local big-box book store and get the Michelin map(s) of where you want to go. Tack 'em on the wall to look at/study until you go. Especially study the legend of what all the symbols mean, and familiarize yourself with surrounding towns/villages. Road signs in EU don't say N.S.E or W. they tell which town the road goes toward.

I'm envious. Have a wonderful trip!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 8, 2010)

As to travel guidebooks, I have always found the Rough Guide series and the Lonely Planet series to be the best.  While a fold out map is great for planning, I would buy one of the more detailed map books for driving, which are easy to find once you arrive.


----------



## KevJan (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks so much for your replies. This is just the stuff I wanted. Do we need to have an international driver's license? Keep it coming.


----------



## naudette (Jul 8, 2010)

I stayed in Oberstaufen in 1997.  Oberstaufen is absolutely beautiful.  There are so many things to do within a day's drive.  Definitely go to Rothenburg au der tauber.  Lindau on Lake Constance is a beautiful Bavarian town.  This is bringing back so many good memories!

I loved all the Christmas stores...and the food!   The bread, pasteries and candies were incredible. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Do we need to have an international driver's license?



Nope. Your (valid) DL from home will work fine for a rental car. The Int'l DL is just a translation anyway. If you are a AAA member, it's free, but I wouldn't bother.   Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Jul 9, 2010)

I would drive in Germany.  Such an easy country to drive in and I'm used to driving on the left.  I would recommend a sat nav and remember the autobahns do not have a speed limit.  It can be quite unnerving when you have a Porsche bearing down on you at 150 mph when you find yourself in the fast lane.

I would also recommend you stick to Germany.  You're not there for long and there's so much to see, it's a huge country.  As for the language, English is widely spoken and is spoken well.  Forget Spanish, they won't have a clue.

If you found travelling in Ireland ok then you'll find Germany is no problem.  Italy however is a whole different ball game!


----------



## KevJan (Jul 18, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea how soon I would be able to get the best price for airline tickets?


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 19, 2010)

Pompey Family said:


> I would drive in Germany.  Such an easy country to drive in and I'm used to driving on the left.  I would recommend a sat nav and remember the autobahns do not have a speed limit.  It can be quite unnerving when you have a Porsche bearing down on you at 150 mph when you find yourself in the fast lane.
> 
> I would also recommend you stick to Germany.  You're not there for long and there's so much to see, it's a huge country.  As for the language, English is widely spoken and is spoken well.  Forget Spanish, they won't have a clue.
> 
> If you found travelling in Ireland ok then you'll find Germany is no problem.  Italy however is a whole different ball game!



While, I agree that Italy is too far to be practical on a day trip, Austria and Switzerland, as well as Liechtenstein, are very close to this resort and have some excellent excursions to consider.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 19, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Does anyone have an idea how soon I would be able to get the best price for airline tickets?



Sale fares for May usually start to come out seriously around the first of the year but sometimes you may find them earlier, and if tickets are not selling too well, they will continue on and off through the spring.  If there are heavy bookings, though, they may taper off.

For sales, I would watch the ''milage run'' board at www.flyertalk.com and also check sites like www.sidestep.com

Shoulder season like May has traditionally been the time that consolidators can do you the most good on air fares, but it has been a few years since I was pricing TATL tickets originating on your side of the pond, so I haven't been watching that lately.


----------

